# New Feature!



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm pleased to announce a new feature here at The Photo Forum.

You can now specify if your images are OK to edit or not...right under your avatar, for everyone to see.  

If you don't mind people editing and re-posting your images...for the purpose of demonstration, then you can specify that it's OK (or not OK).  Just go to your *User CP* and click on *Edit Profile*.  Down at the bottom, you can choose to display that it is 'OK to edit' or 'Not OK to edit'.  This will then show up under your avatar when ever you post in the forums.

Here at TFP, we have a policy that you must ask permission to re-post someone else's photos.  If you don't want people to re-post your work...now you can specify this for everybody to see.

The reason that we allow this at all...is for the purposes of learning.  Photography is a visual medium and it can be hard to express things with only words.  By editing and re-posting an image...we can clearly show people how we would change or edit the image...or just to illustrate a point.

*It is very important to note that... *when a member specifies "OK to Edit", it does not give people permission to use those images for purposes other than re-posting on this forum for demonstration.  You can not take someones image, edit it, and call it your own...or pass it off as your original work.


----------

